# 9 Bar & Pink St Newcastle



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

On Dfk's recommendation, visited 9 Bar & Pink St.

9 Bar: very nice Speedster 3 group lever but flat whites not great - over- foamed milk served by a barista that had a face like a slapped derrière. Tried a pour over - again, not brilliant.

Pink St: What a difference. Went for a couple of piccolos and Kalita pour over. Both piccolos were beautifully prepared and spot on. Kalita not so great. Got talking to owner - Anthony. They roast all their on coffee on a 3kg de Dietrich. Anthony's enthusiasm was a credit. Recommend Pink St.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> On Dfk's recommendation, visited 9 Bar & Pink St.
> 
> 9 Bar: very nice Speedster 3 group lever but flat whites not great - over- foamed milk served by a barista that had a face like a slapped derrière. Tried a pour over - again, not brilliant.
> 
> Pink St: What a difference. Went for a couple of piccolos and Kalita pour over. Both piccolos were beautifully prepared and spot on. Kalita not so great. Got talking to owner - Anthony. They roast all their on coffee on a 3kg de Dietrich. Anthony's enthusiasm was a credit. Recommend Pink St.


Nothing will satisfy now you have the beast at home! ; )


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> On Dfk's recommendation, visited 9 Bar & Pink St.
> 
> 9 Bar: very nice Speedster 3 group lever but flat whites not great - over- foamed milk served by a barista that had a face like a slapped derrière. Tried a pour over - again, not brilliant.
> 
> Pink St: What a difference. Went for a couple of piccolos and Kalita pour over. Both piccolos were beautifully prepared and spot on. Kalita not so great. Got talking to owner - Anthony. They roast all their on coffee on a 3kg de Dietrich. Anthony's enthusiasm was a credit. Recommend Pink St.


Went to Pink Lane coffee the other week is this the same place?

Had espresso and kalita pour over both were nice. But wasn't blown away with either.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Only place where I've had stonking pour overs HasBean Brew Lab, Edinburgh. V60 and Chemex were perfect executed and bang on the tasting notes. Most places seem to struggle with pour over.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kikapu said:


> Went to Pink Lane coffee the other week is this the same place?
> 
> Had espresso and kalita pour over both were nice. But wasn't blown away with either.


Same place - espresso was nicely balanced in the piccolos served up today.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

ok thought so Anthony wasn't there when I visited


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Flat caps coffee is easily the best coffee shop in Newcastle IMO, owner operated and he has an ek now so what's not to like









Often got talking to Anth and you aren't wrong his enthusiasm is contagious.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I went to Flat Caps a few months ago since he had done well in the UKBC and it was absolutely rank! Served on a old k30, the first attempt at an espresso took 14 seconds to pour. The second was spot on time wise but this and tasted of nowt, though he does use Hasbean of course! I then bought two cappas to take way. We tasted them and chucked them, then went down to Pink for a proper one!

9 BAr have the gear but no idea what they are doing, having just put their Mythos nto a new cafe they are opening in favour of a twin feed `k30


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I can only further agree with everyone else's comments about Anthony at Pink Lane having contagious enthusiasm...and the coffee isn't bad either.

I'm also a fan of Flat Caps and have had no complaints when I've had guest espressos, though I don't mind Has Bean coffee either! To be honest I didn't realise he was exclusively Has Bean?

dfk, where's the new shop 9 Bar are opening?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

9 Bar just said the new place was a few doors away, but if it is the same very average dross they intend to serve, then best avoid!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If ever taste being subjective then it's clear here.

Ok shops of note Pumphreys, 9 Bar, Pink Lane and Flat Caps.

9bar

The Barista is king or fool in 9bar and I knew the head barista (no longer) and the owner too, as such pretty much only asked when I knew the barista could deliver and as such would get Espresso that is up there with the best you could wish for and streets ahead of Pink Lane.

Pumphreys

Sadly Espresso not to my taste here any more but with so much choice if you know what you like the pour over can be delicious.

Pink Lane

IMO beans not as good as those at both flat caps and 9bar but here they tend to get the absolute best out of them as such this beats 9bar if you end up with the hipster half-a-barista. Pour overs are brilliant here too

Flat Caps

I think the Espresso here is fantastic, he went from a Fracino single group to a SanRemo Verona TCS the Espresso improved accordingly too. When he used Pumphreys beans he often did better with them than the Pumphreys staff. Now as correctly pointed out he is exclusively Hasbean. Also pour overs are to me some of the best you can wish for.

As mentioned previously taste is subjective and I have essentially said what I think. For those of you considering Newcastle later in the year we can compare side by side and I am sure there will be differences of opinion too. Perhaps in DatBar (Owners of 9bar new place) where if beer is chosen over coffee then that will prove DFKs point re 9bar


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Taste is subjective, but it is still possible with an open mind, no to enjoy the taste of the shot but still appreciate it. For me, too many people go into coffee shops and have no real understanding of what is going on, sit down and ohh and arr. me, I watch exactly what the Barista does, how they make the shot and taste it. That might include bean choice. When I see red bags wall to wall, I know it is not going to be my taste as the roast will be too light.....hey ho


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh I agree, that's why I say now not to my taste over it's not nice. It's also true that hasbean and Sq mile have a tendency to draw, as you said, ohh and are from folk who know only they are good roasters. Unfortunately for me I have a low threshold for those folk and have to mind myself at times.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

So far I've only visited Pumphreys from the above mentioned establishments in Newcastle.

I had an espresso (Ipanema, one of the coffees of the month for Feb), in an effort to gauge what I'm aiming for, and when I went back the following week for another go, it tasted completely different. They were made by different people, and the first did seem more meticulous than the second.

The first one was much more full bodied than the other, taking me to the edge of bitterness but leaving me hanging there and actually appreciating it as a quality, rather than simply making me do the wobbly head judder thing I'm used to at home (!). Was that right or wrong, I haven't a clue. When the second one didn't kick me like that, I wondered which was more correct as I was still able to appreciate it, and I think I could tell it was the same bean, but without the same intensity. Still haven't a clue and haven't been back yet (although they will have changed their coffee of the month anyway now its March). Either way I wouldn't actually want to buy a bag of it, but I could kinda see its character I guess. And I suppose that can only be done if you know what bean it is etc?

What I'm getting at is that I'm a complete novice and I don't know how to taste coffee. What I'd like to be able to do is go to a coffee shop, try a sample and know it to be what I'm aiming for in my efforts at home. I don't want rubbish coffee any more, not because 'I can do better' cos I really can't yet (no grinder), but because at the minute it's all research - and because it's all research, I want each espresso I taste to be a paragon of pure espresso perfectitude. An example that I can absorb, learn from and aspire to.

The thought of mistaking a bad one for a good one has me nervous to say the least. I know its all subjective anyway (obviously to a point), so maybe I should just continually go to all of those places and make my own mind up. But who do I hold up as an example of godliness to emulate...

With that in mind, would anyone recommend a specific place in Newcastle to try, or indeed to stay away from, as a beginner looking for an example to be set?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

go to all of those places and make my own mind up

yep do that 100 percent


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree with boots, and don't give up on the first try to each place as it could just be a particular coffee you didn't like (if you choose something different of course).

If you really do want to do some research, there are a whole load of fantastic coffee shops in Edinburgh which are really worth a visit if you don't mind a venture up the East Coast Mainline. If you book it far enough in advance you should be able to do a day trip for


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Agree with Geordie , edinburgh has a great range of places , serving a range of different roasters and brew styles.

Chat to the barista where you go ( if they are not too busy ) . They should be able to engage in some conversation re whatever blend they are using , the dose etc. If not then not a great start ......

They are places that have great reputations , but like all cafés are only as good as the barista on the machine that day . I've had great coffee and average coffee from my local depending on whoose on . Shouldn't be like that , but is sometimes , the amazing places make it amazing every time .

Plus what I think is great , won't be what you think is great , that could even be same bean , same machine, . I might like it as a ristretto , you might not ....

So try some good places , if you like ask em, what you using , what dose , can I buy some ......then you can they and replicate at home .

Ifs all part of the fun


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks, that all sounds like good advice. Of course I'm chasing what I think is good coffee, not anyone else (within certain parameters). I guess if any of the places mentioned were truly awful they wouldn't be getting talked about - unless for that reason - so I shall try them all and decide. Edinburgh sounds like a good day out, I should try and join in the next forum day out up there.

i was in Leonard's in Durham today and asked for a double espresso. What came was more like a short americano, double the quantity I imagined getting and although quite tasty, it was nothing like an espresso in my book. There were four teenagers working, which hadn't filled me with hope in the first place, obviously Saturday jobbers. I have had nice coffee there before, but maybe weekends are now best avoided if it's when the more experienced staff are taking a break.


----------

